# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Brumërat

## Fiori

*Petulla me kos*

Ne nje tas porcelani ose plasmasi vendosen veze, kos, kripe dhe pak shqer (sipas deshires mund te hidhet dhe yndyre) rrihen mire dhe shtohet miell i perzier me pak sode. Brumi ne kete rast eshte gjysme i trashe. Ne tigan hidhet pak yndyre (1/2 luge gjelle). Kur yndyra te jete nxehur, hidhet brumi (nje luge gjelle per cdo petull). Largesia nga njera-tjetra duhet te jete 3-4 cm sepse gjate skuqjes brumi hapet, Petullat skuqen nga njera ane dhe pastaj kthehen nga ana tjeter. Pasi te jene skuqur mire vendosen nepjate, sperkaten pak me gjalpe dhe mund te perdoren keshtu sic jane ose me shqer, mjalte, recel kos, qumesht, caj sipas deshire. 
Per 4-5 persona duhen:
miell 2 gota uji, kos 1 gote uji, veze 1 kokerr, kripe, sheqer 1 luge kafeje, sode 1/2 luge kafeje, vaj 2 filxhane kafeje.



*Petulla te mbushura*

Mielli i situr perzihet me sode, ne mes te tij hapet nje grope ku hedhim veze, uje, kripe, pak sheqer, kos dhe vaj. Duke filluar perzierjne nga mesi, zihet nje brume pak me i forte se ai i petullave qe u permenden me siper, por jo dhe shume i forte. Brumi nuk duhet te punohet shume, qe te mos ulet dhe te mos behet elastik. Brumin e ndajme ne dy pjese, seciles i jepet forma e bastunit dhe pritet ne copa rreth 50g. Cdo cope punohet ne forme topi dhe hapet ne pete te rrumbullkta, ne tavolinen e sperkatur me miell. Ne mes te petes vendoset mbushja (1 luge gjelle), e cila mbulohet duke e mbeshtjelle peten pergjysme. Anash shtypet me gisht permbyset me palosjen poshte dhe shtypet pak nga siper duke i dhene formen ovale. Koto vihen ne tavoline ku eshte hedhur mielli.
Ne tigan me yndyre te nxehte vendosen petullat njera prane tjetres dhe pasi skuqen nga njera ane kthehen nga ana tjeter. Petullat e skuqura vendosen ne tas dhe mbulohen me pecete te palosur me qellim qe te zbuten pak. Mbushja e ketyre petullave mund te behet me marmelate, me molle te grira dhe te perziera me sheqer e pak naelle, me mish te grire te skuqur bashke me qepe, kripe e piper, ose me qepe e veze te ziera.
Per kot te fundit qepet e njoma grihen holle dhe skuqen te mbuluara me kapak derisa zbuten, hiqen nga zjarri dhe perzihen me veze te ziera te grira holle, kripe, piper e koper. 


*Petulla te mbushura me laker*

Brumi pergatitet njelloj si per petullat me qepe, ne mes te petes vendoset mbushja prej lakre, mblidhet ne forme gjysmeheneze, ngjiten mire anet e petes, i jepet forma e sheshte dhe pastaj skuqen nga te dyja anet ose piqen ne furre.
Per mbushje, lakra e bardhe pastrohet dhe grihet ne fije te holla. Ne tenxhere ose tigan te thelle nxehet yndyra, i hidhet lakra, perzihet dhe mbulohet me kapak. Pas pak hiqet kapaku, perzihet perseri dhe mbahet mbuluar edhe 10min te tjera derisa te zbutet. Ne lakren e pergatitur e te ftohur hidhet kripe e piper dhe sipas deshires mund te shtohen edhe veze te ziera te grira. 


*Petulla me maja*

Ne tenxhere hidhet uje i vaket, kripe, maja, miel dhe pergatitet nje brume me i bute se i byrekut. vendoset ne nje vend te ngrohte qe te vije brumi, perzihet dhe lihet te vije perseri. Ne nje ene te thelle, tigan, tave ose tenxhere hidhet vaj deri ne gjysmen e enes, e leme te nxehet dhe fillojme te skuqim petullat duke i hedhur me dore te lagur te hapura ose me luge kur brumi eshte i bute. Serviren me sheqer, rrecel ose mjalte. 
Petullat behen dhe te mbushura si me siper, me kima, laker. 


*Pete tigani me kime*

Ne nje ene porcelani rrihen vezet, shtohet qumesht ose uje dhe pak sheqer, hidhet miell i situr i perzier me pak sode dhe zihet nje brume i holle qe te derdhet lehte nga luga. Ne tigan te nxehte lyer me yndyre hidhet pak brume, duke luajtur tiganin brumi hapet ne te gjithe siperfaqen e tij me trashesi 3-4mm, piqet nga njera ane dhe kthehet nga ana tjeter. Petet e pjekura vendosen njera mbi tjetren ne nje pjate te ceket. Nderkohe pergatitet kima per mbushje. Ne tigan me yndyre te nxehte kaurdiset qepa e prere ne forme kubikesh te vegjel, pas kaurdisjes shtohet mishi i grire, perzihet duke e mbajtur ne zjarr per 10 min derisa te avulloje lengu dhe te mbetet me yndyren e vet. Shtohen domatet e qeruara e te grira ose salce. Perziehn se bashku, hidhet kripe, piper, dafine, pak uje dhe lihen ne zjarr te ngadalte per 10-15 min, derisa te avulloje lengu. Ne mes te petes vendosen 1-2 luge kime, mblidhet ne forme roleje duke futur anet brenda dhe vihet ne furre. Sperkaten me gjalpe e djathe kackavall dhe piqen 10-15. Ne mungese te furres ose te taves me korent, keto mund te skuqen lehte nga te dyja anet. Vendosen ne pjate dhe sperkaten me gjalpe. Kima per mbushje mund te behet edhe pa salce. 


*Pastico*

Makaronat spageti ziejne ne uje te vluar me kripe per 10-15 min, dmth duan me pak kohe se makaronat e zakonshme, ne menyre qe te mos behen qull, Kullohen, shpelahen dhe hidhen ne tave, shtohet djathe i bardhe i therrmuar, nje pjese e gjalpit, veze, pak qumesht, piper i zi dhe te gjitha keto perzihen mire, shtrohen ne tepsi te lyer me yndyre, persiper hidhet salce e bardhe (beshamele) sperkatet me gjalpe e djathe kackavall dhe piqet ne furre per 25-30min. 


*Petka te mbushura me mish*

Ne mes te miellit te situr hidhen vezet, kripe e pak uje dhe zihet brumi njelloj si per petet me dore, mbulohet me pecete te lagur dhe lihet 15-20min. 
Nderkohe pergatitet mbushja, mishi i lopes dhe i derrit te perzier se bashku, priten ne copa te vogla, grihen 2-3 here ne makinene e mishit se bashku me qepet, shtohet kripe e piper i zi i bluar, ne qofte se mishi nuk eshte shume i dhjamur shtohet pak gjalpe i fresket, uje dhe perzihen mire. Nga brumi i pergatitur hapen petet me trashesi 2-3mm.
Mishi i pergatitur ndahet ne toptha te vegjel me madhesi sa nje kokerr ulliri dhe vendosen ne fillim te petes me 2.5cm largesi njera kokerr nga tjetra. Topthat duhet te vendosen ne nje rresht vendet bosh lyhen me veze te rrahur me uje qe te ngjiten petet dhe te mbulohen me pete, ndermjet topthave peta shtypet pak me gisht dhe me nje gote uji te bogel pritet ne forme gjysmeheneze. Cdo cope ngjitet dhe nje here mire me gishta qe te mos hapet gjate zierjes. Peta e mbetur drejtohet me thike dhe vendoset perseri nje rresht tjeter me toptha mishi. Keshtu vazhdohet derisa mbarohen petet. Keto mund te behen dhe ne menyre tjeter, petet e hapura priten me nje gote vere ne copa te rrumbullaketa me diameter rreth 4 cm. Ne mes te cdo cope vendosen topthat e mishit te pergatitur, mbulohet mishi duke e palosur peten pergjysme ne menyre qe te krijohet gjysmeheneze, shtypen me gisht qe petet te mos hapen gjate zierjes. Petkat e mbushura hidhen ne uje te vluar me kripe dhe zihen 10-15 minuta, kullohen, vendosen ne pjate dhe siper u hidhet gjalpe i shkrire. Sipas deshires, vecan mund te jepet edhe pak uthull, qe gjate ngrenies secila kokerr mund te njomet me te. Ne rast se petkat jane zier me perpara dhe jane ftohur ato ringohen ne tigan me gjalpe. 
Petkat e mbushura mund te behen dhe me salce domatesh si makaronat mund te mbushen edhe me spinaq te zier, veze e djathe. 


*Pispili me lakra (miell misri), (shapkat)*

Lakrat e egra pastrohen, lahen, grihen holle dhe shtypen ne nje tepsi me vaj, kripe, koper dhe nje pjese miell misri. Ne taven e lyer me yndyre hidhet nje shtrese miell misri, laget me uje, siper shtrojme lakrat e pergatitura, i sheshojme, hedhim perseri nje shtrese miell misri, i sperkatim me uje, yndyre dhe e pjekim derisa te krijohet ne siperfaqe nje kore e kuqe. Gjate ngrenies mund te shoqerohet mekos. Serviret e ngrohte. 

p.s recetat me lart mund te kene gabime ne te shtypur, nq se dicka del e kripur dhe duhet te ishte e embel e dini kush e ka fajin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Nga brumërat mund të përgatiten gjellë të shijshme,
shumë të ushqyeshme dhe të lira. Makaronat dhe pro-
dhimet e tyre zihen në ujë të vluar me kripë, kullohen
dhe shpëlahen si rregull me ujë të vale, dhe përzihen
aty për aty me gjalpë të shkrirë. Uji i makaronave nuk
duhet të derdhet pasi përmbaTi vlera ushqimore, ai mund
të përdoret për përgatitjen e supave ose për salc&n e
makaronave.

Makaronat e ziera rregullohen me gjalpë dhe djathë
kaçkavall, me salcë domate ose me kimë. Përveç këtyre
nga makaroTiat bëhen pastiço të ndryshme dhe gjellë të
tjera. Makaronat mund të përgatiten lehtë në çdo fa-
milje. Ato mu-nd të bëhen të freskëta, (d.m.th. të ziejnë
n.ë çast), ose të thara (petë dore) dhe i përdor sipas ne-
vojës. Nga mielli gjithashtu mund të bëhen dhe disa
gjellë të tjera të cilat do të jepen në recepturat e më-
poshtme. Nga orizi që hyn -në këtë grup gjellësh, mund
të pë-rgatiten pilafe të ndryshme me gjalpë, salcë, mish,
zarzavate etj, të cilët përdoren si gjellë më vehte ose si
garniturë për gjellët me mish.

Me shume receta per brumerat mund te na shkruajne "kuzhinieret" vizitore  :buzeqeshje:

----------

